# Como se conecta un sensor al PLC



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola amigos, bueno estoy diseñando un esquema de conexiones entre un PLC y los sensores con los actuadores correspondientes. y Necesito saber como se conecta un sensor con el PLC. el sensor tiene su alimentacion (+) y (-), y la entrada del plc es una sola, ahora bien, el plc que yo estoy manejando es de 220 VAC. y los sensores se manejan hasta 24 VCD. eso quiere decir que necesito una fuente de alimentacion diferente a la del plc. ahora bien ¿como van conectados los pines de un sensor (cualquiera) a la entrada del plc y a la fuente de alimentacion de este sensor? espero me entiendan y me den una manito.

Graciasss de antemano!

saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Te medio entiendo.
Efectivamente necesitas una fuente de alimentación para activar el sensor.
Luego hay que unir las masas del autómata con la de la fuente, si el autómata es de 220 seguramente tendrás que unir el neutro al negativo de la fuente y luego cablear la salida del sensor a la entrada.
Claro que si las entradas del autómata son de 220 seguramente no funcionará así que en ese caso borras mentalmente lo anterior, pones una fuente, el sensor alimentado y a la salida del sensor un relé. Con los contactos del relé activas la entrada normalmente.

Si pones el esquema de conexionado de tu autómata, modelo etc mejor. Así sin datos concretos es un poco difícil acertar.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 1, 2013)

puedes empezar haciendo una fuente para que alimentes el sensor


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Claro que si las entradas del autómata son de 220 seguramente no funcionará así que en ese caso borras mentalmente lo anterior, pones una fuente, el sensor alimentado y a la salida del sensor un relé. Con los contactos del relé activas la entrada normalmente.



Hola, gracias por respoder. Te queria decir algo: yo no creo que sea necesario utilizar un rele entre la alida del sensor y la entrada al plc.



Scooter dijo:


> Si pones el esquema de conexionado de tu autómata, modelo etc mejor. Así sin datos concretos es un poco difícil acertar.



En un rato subo el esquema explicativo para que lo veas, habra que modificarlo. En un rato.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Cuando pongas la información hablamos, así no tenemos que creer nada


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Perdón por la demora, aquí dejo el diagrama de conexiones. Espero me puedan ayudar.
Gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 1, 2013)

Amigo, debes especificar los terminales de conexion del sensor.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola amigo, gracias por sumarte. Con respecto a tu mensaje:
esa es mi duda: los sensores tienen positivo y negativo, ahora... en la conexion el positivo va a la entrada I1 del PLC. por medio del sensor? es que no entiendo muy bien, es para un proyecto de la uni y el profesor no explicó esta parte nos dejó que lo hagamos cada uno. 
Perdón!
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Perfecto, me he quedado exactamente igual que estaba.

Supongo que en el manual del autómata dirá como se conectan las entradas, si puenteando a L, a N o "andesea".
También supongo que en el manual del sensor dirá si da la salida con un relé, con un transistor, si es en colector abierto o  lo que sea.

Cuando sepa esos dos datos podré contestar.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Son sensores opticos asi que deben ser por transistor.
Adjunto una hoja del catalogo del sensor y la hoja del plc.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Leyendo:


Del Zelio:
Tensión de entrada digital 100~240Vca
1 lógico > 79V
0 lógico < 40V

Osea que se activan conectando la fase a la entrada deseada

Del sensor:
Límite de tensión 10~30V incluyendo el rizado
Corriente de 100mA 



*Corolario:* Pon un relé de 24V conectado como indica la hoja del sensor al final a la izquierda, al gusto uno u otro. Con los contactos unes la fase a la entrada del plc al gusto, por el abierto, por el cerrado...

Si el autómata admitiese entradas a 24V no haría falta relé pero como no las admite si que hace falta.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> *Corolario:* Pon un relé de 24V conectado como indica la hoja del sensor al final a la izquierda, al gusto uno u otro. Con los contactos unes la fase a la entrada del plc al gusto, por el abierto, por el cerrado...



Eso lo configuré en el programa.



Scooter dijo:


> Si el autómata admitiese entradas a 24V no haría falta relé pero como no las admite si que hace falta.



los sensores que te mostre el catalogo trabajan de 12 a 24 vcc. entonces coloco un rele de 220 VAC ? (aqui en mi pais se utiliza esa tension).

Podrias hacer un esquema electrico... muy simple, por favor? No entendi bien tu explicación. Desde ya Muchisimas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

No, el relé ha de ser de 24V porque se conecta su bobina al sensor alimentado por una fuente de 24V. El contacto debe de soportar la tensión de red que serán 220V.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Entonces necesito un relé por cada sensor. la bobina de este rele tiene que ser de 24 v? y el amperaje que tiene que soportar sera el nominal que usare para el resto de los equipos, verdad? subire una imagen de como va quedando la conexion. para revisarla.

gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2013)

Si, necesitas un relé por cada sensor. La corriente que ha de soportar el contacto es mínima, con que soporte los 230V y la corriente que sea es suficiente.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Algo así me decías?

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2013)

La bobina va conectada según te diga el fabricante del sensor, él sabrá como ha hecho el sensor. El contacto si que iría así.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2013)

Amigo, el optoacoplador que aparece en el grafico no es necesario.  Ya que el rele provee aislacion entre ambos dispositivos, conecta la bobina de dicho rele directamente a la salida del sensor optando por alguna de las posibles formas, segun indica el datasheet del mismo.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 2, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> La bobina va conectada según te diga el fabricante del sensor, él sabrá como ha hecho el sensor. El contacto si que iría así.



Ok, muchas gracias!




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, el optoacoplador que aparece en el grafico no es necesario.  Ya que el rele provee aislacion entre ambos dispositivos, conecta la bobina de dicho rele directamente a la salida del sensor optando por alguna de las posibles formas, segun indica el datasheet del mismo.



Si, entiendo. el opto lo puse para reemplazar al sensor. en la realidad en ese lugar va el sensor optico.

--- --       - - - 


Subo imagen para checkear y corregir si es necesario.
Indiquen si es correcto, por favor.

Gracias a todos por colaborar    ! ! ! ! !


----------



## chclau (Jul 2, 2013)

Dos comentarios:

1. La conexion del sensor depende de si es tipo PNP o NPN. Cual tenes vos?

2. No seria mas simple comprar un PLC con entradas de 24V y ahorrarse el rele entre el sensor y el PLC?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jul 2, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Dos comentarios:
> 
> 1. La conexion del sensor depende de si es tipo PNP o NPN. Cual tenes vos?
> 
> 2. No seria mas simple comprar un PLC con entradas de 24V y ahorrarse el rele entre el sensor y el PLC?




Hola!
1.  Utilizo PNP.
2. Podría ser. pero tenemos disponible este plc unicamente.

saludos.


----------



## chclau (Jul 3, 2013)

Si es PNP me parece que la conexion esta bien.


----------

